# Gary Fisher Procaliber



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

I just acquired this GF Procaliber. I was wondering what it might be worth after restoring it?? Or do I just singlespeed it?? Im assuming its a 1988 model from this ad unless Im missing something. Any advise?
https://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=47076&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
as it looks right now







</a>







</a>







</a>







</a>


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

$250 restored? I like those ibkes.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely a cool bike. If you do a good job restoring it could be worth more than $250 to the right buyer. Either way it should be a great rider----restore it and keep it!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I think BP's estimate is pretty close. I haven't seen alot of interest in those.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Likely worth more parted out as well. 

Plum


----------



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

If it were different circumstances, I would definitely keep it. I was just going to take it apart and clean it up some on the cheap to sell it. So even if I got 200, that would be sweet.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

My wife has that bike in "Size Teensy." I think it's a 15"? If it had a longer top tube I'd ride it. 

Those are nice bikes! I'd give you the above quoted price if it was my size! (Looks big to my eye.) The welds are a bit uneven, but it's got a nice "ping" then you give the top tube a flick with a fingernail. Always liked that paint scheme as well.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I like these late '80s mass produced Fisher's. Not worth much though. restored or otherwise. Assuming everything is original (aside from that ridiculous contraption attached to the bars, obviously) parting out will net you more than $200, but if you don't need the money and it fits you you should keep it and ride it.


----------



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> I like these late '80s mass produced Fisher's. Not worth much though. restored or otherwise. Assuming everything is original (aside from that ridiculous contraption attached to the bars, obviously) parting out will net you more than $200, but if you don't need the money and it fits you you should keep it and ride it.


Haha...no doubt those bars are crazy..I just took the pic as is. But as far as keeping it, its a no go. Without going into to much detail, a guy living with my wifes grandparents house killed himself with no next of kin. The bike was his and left at the house. So I was able to pick it up.
Anyway, I can't keep it. Was just wanting to get a couple bucks for it, otherwise it would have been a cool bike to ride.


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's pic my procaliber, I'm orig owner. These earlier procaliber models weren't mass produced.... this model is what MTB world champ sara ballantyne and mike kloser rode into race history. Maybe not quite Fat Chance type prices, but....... ( note my stem is not original hint, hint, hint.)

Picture coming soon


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

xprop1 said:


> ( note my stem is not original hint, hint, hint.)


Your (original) Fisher Bulge Bar is crying because that Huffy stem is being so rough and squeezing it so tight. :bluefrown:

And somewhere out there is a color matched Nitto roller stem, that is alone and afraid and just wants to go _home_!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

I paid $400 for a 1988 ProCaliber from one of our forum members a couple years ago or so. It looks nearly NOS and is completely intact and original in every way. It doesn't look like it was ridden at all. A museum quality piece, for sure.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, and for the record, that's a FISHER Procaliber. Karmically, the transition from Fisher to "Gary Fisher" was a HUGE step down. That's a REAL Fisher.


----------



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

richieb said:


> Oh, and for the record, that's a FISHER Procaliber. Karmically, the transition from Fisher to "Gary Fisher" was a HUGE step down. That's a REAL Fisher.


Haha...shows you how much I know about "Fisher" bikes.


----------

